# Radio Tea Party: Who do you listen to?



## emilynghiem (Aug 17, 2017)

I am starting a Radio Tea Party to connect Constitutional advocates online through radio and USMB. What are your favorite hosts to listen to? I volunteer with KPFT public radio and co-host a Constitution group with Jon Roland of the Constitution Center in Austin. If you have recommendations, projects, or petitions you would like to build a media or legislative team around, please feel free to share!  

I would like to pursue a Constitutional statement petitioning to change the ACA mandates that are otherwise unconstitutional. I believe the tax policies should allow separate funding by taxpayers choice.  So the parties don't have to fight over one policy to fit all, but can provide 2-5 choices and let taxpayers direct taxes or tax breaks accordingly. So all beliefs are protected equally.

What are your ideas? What hosts or shows do you follow? Thanks!


----------



## Fenton Lum (Aug 17, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> I am starting a Radio Tea Party to connect Constitutional advocates online through radio and USMB. What are your favorite hosts to listen to? I volunteer with KPFT public radio and co-host a Constitution group with Jon Roland of the Constitution Center in Austin. If you have recommendations, projects, or petitions you would like to build a media or legislative team around, please feel free to share!
> 
> I would like to pursue a Constitutional statement petitioning to change the ACA mandates that are otherwise unconstitutional. I believe the tax policies should allow separate funding by taxpayers choice.  So the parties don't have to fight over one policy to fit all, but can provide 2-5 choices and let taxpayers direct taxes or tax breaks accordingly. So all beliefs are protected equally.
> 
> What are your ideas? What hosts or shows do you follow? Thanks!



None.  On purpose.  Can't support corporate state media.


----------



## emilynghiem (Aug 17, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > I am starting a Radio Tea Party to connect Constitutional advocates online through radio and USMB. What are your favorite hosts to listen to? I volunteer with KPFT public radio and co-host a Constitution group with Jon Roland of the Constitution Center in Austin. If you have recommendations, projects, or petitions you would like to build a media or legislative team around, please feel free to share!
> ...



Do you support or oppose project veritas or indy media?
Freedom of the press foundation?

Independent Media Center | www.indymedia.org | ((( i )))
Freedom of the Press Foundation
Project Veritas | Investigating and exposing corruption in both public and private institutions.

Fenton Lum If you don't support any of these,
which do you most OPPOSE. That's needed too:
dialogue around talk shows/hosts or positions you think are negative
and need to be corrected and reformed.

Any of those you believe should be the target for reforms?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 3, 2017)

LOL @ The tea party


----------



## Votto (Sep 5, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> I am starting a Radio Tea Party to connect Constitutional advocates online through radio and USMB. What are your favorite hosts to listen to? I volunteer with KPFT public radio and co-host a Constitution group with Jon Roland of the Constitution Center in Austin. If you have recommendations, projects, or petitions you would like to build a media or legislative team around, please feel free to share!
> 
> I would like to pursue a Constitutional statement petitioning to change the ACA mandates that are otherwise unconstitutional. I believe the tax policies should allow separate funding by taxpayers choice.  So the parties don't have to fight over one policy to fit all, but can provide 2-5 choices and let taxpayers direct taxes or tax breaks accordingly. So all beliefs are protected equally.
> 
> What are your ideas? What hosts or shows do you follow? Thanks!



I'm a supporter of the Article V movement.  I've given up on the Feds because they will never deprive themselves of the power they have usurped over the years.

Having said that, the real push will be to get the ball rolling with the Article V movement.  That is why I only support two amendments to get the ball rolling.  The two amendments are to place term limits on Congress and pass a balanced budget amendment of some type.  Why start with these two?  It's because over 80% of Americans support both.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

the tea party is a joke. aren't they the ones responsible for marco rubio and ted cruz?


----------



## Votto (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> the tea party is a joke. aren't they the ones responsible for marco rubio and ted cruz?



The media is what is a joke.  The Tea Party was a grass roots movement to reduce the size and scope of the Federal government.

Naturally, the Feds try to latch on and suck it dry for all they can like they do everything else, but they all disdain it like you do I can assure you.

The refusal to repeal Obamacare will be their undoing and hopefully more support given to the Tea Party.  Voting "R" gets us no where.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

lol you elected rubio who is a two faced pro mass immigration hypocrite


----------



## Votto (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> lol you elected rubio who is a two faced pro mass immigration hypocrite



I did not elect Rubio, I can assure you.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> I am starting a Radio Tea Party to connect Constitutional advocates online through radio and USMB. What are your favorite hosts to listen to? I volunteer with KPFT public radio and co-host a Constitution group with Jon Roland of the Constitution Center in Austin. If you have recommendations, projects, or petitions you would like to build a media or legislative team around, please feel free to share!
> 
> I would like to pursue a Constitutional statement petitioning to change the ACA mandates that are otherwise unconstitutional. I believe the tax policies should allow separate funding by taxpayers choice.  So the parties don't have to fight over one policy to fit all, but can provide 2-5 choices and let taxpayers direct taxes or tax breaks accordingly. So all beliefs are protected equally.
> 
> What are your ideas? What hosts or shows do you follow? Thanks!



Emily, what do you do with KPFT?  On-air or off?

To the question, I try to "follow" nobody and "listen to" all.
Matter of fact the concept of "following" anything just gives me the creeps.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 4, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> lol you elected rubio who is a two faced pro mass immigration hypocrite



Rubio and the Bushes are big with labor racketeering enterprises, true.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 4, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> I am starting a Radio Tea Party to connect Constitutional advocates online through radio and USMB. What are your favorite hosts to listen to? I volunteer with KPFT public radio and co-host a Constitution group with Jon Roland of the Constitution Center in Austin. If you have recommendations, projects, or petitions you would like to build a media or legislative team around, please feel free to share!
> 
> I would like to pursue a Constitutional statement petitioning to change the ACA mandates that are otherwise unconstitutional. I believe the tax policies should allow separate funding by taxpayers choice.  So the parties don't have to fight over one policy to fit all, but can provide 2-5 choices and let taxpayers direct taxes or tax breaks accordingly. So all beliefs are protected equally.
> 
> What are your ideas? What hosts or shows do you follow? Thanks!



Laura Ingraham is by far the best talk show host; I only listen to others for the comedy and hypocrisy. The only 'moderate I listen to is Ed Wallace's car show on Saturdays, even though it's not a politics show he does talk about various pieces of legislation and dumb stupid farces like toll toads and all things related to autos, and also does some interesting anecdotes about music history.

I can't think of a single show on the air on radio or TV hosted by a real Liberal, so the real gap is there, not among right or left wing lunacy. Too boring, I guess.


----------

